# Yeast



## Texas Rose' (Nov 11, 2004)

I have been trying to figure out the yeast products that are offered.I need to know what they are for not just numbers. I have never been all that good with numbers, anyway, LOL. Can anyone help me make sense of the numbers and then tell me whenwhich yeast is best used with which wines? I need all the help I can get!


----------



## Hippie (Nov 11, 2004)

Do an internet search for the Lalvin website. There is alot of information there, also Jack Keller's site has alot of yeast info.


----------



## Texas Rose' (Nov 12, 2004)

Thanks, Country!


----------



## Hippie (Nov 12, 2004)

You're welcome, anytime!


----------

